# Rick89 2015 Training Journal



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought would keep a track of training and diet on here again, last year was a write off, crap diet, mediocre training at best and no motivation or goals, recently got my drive back so really excited about new goals

which are to geting leaner, stronger fitter and adding some lean muscle

deadlift 330kg

squat 280kg

bench 180kg

all at 100kg or under would be nice but will take some work

yesterdays sesh to hit it off

15 mins treadmill to warm knees up

SQUATS no belt no wraps a2g

barxloads

60kx10

80kx6

100kx6

120kx5

140kx3

160x8

170kx5

180kx5

190kx1

all easy but left some in tank for build up

beltless deadlift

60kxloads

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

240kx1

all p!ss easy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was rest day

diet has been

1- salmon and veg

2-tuna and almond butter

3- same

4- chicken and spuds

5- will be same

tomorrow will be pull so some more deads which im looking forward to


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate:thumbup1:

How do you plan on getting stronger whilst losing weight. That's a trick I couldn't manage whilst lifting the big numbers. I'm doing it now, mind you, but with lower weights for reps...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How do you plan on getting stronger whilst losing weight. That's a trick I couldn't manage whilst lifting the big numbers. I'm doing it now, mind you, but with lower weights for reps...


cheers buddy

your guess is as good as mine mate haha, in all honesty i need to lose fat so thats more important to me than hitting the numbers, but hitting the numbers will keep me from slacking in the muscle area as the last 10 months as ive not focused on strength i have seen certain areas lose muscle so i need to keep strong

im just hoping for the best if i train balls to the wall and eat clean lol fingers crossed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed and in!

All the best with it mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> your guess is as good as mine mate haha, in all honesty i need to lose fat so thats more important to me than hitting the numbers, but hitting the numbers will keep me from slacking in the muscle area as the last 10 months as ive not focused on strength i have seen certain areas lose muscle so i need to keep strong
> 
> im just hoping for the best if i train balls to the wall and eat clean lol fingers crossed


That's what has worked for me. It took me a few try's before I finally got my head around it but I'm fully into it now. I was 265lbs at one stage last year but am now down to around the 235 mark. I started with relatively low weights for reps with minimal rest between sets and was blowing out my ass for a while lol. Over time, though, my weights used have increased massively at no loss of reps, and a high training pace comes naturally now.

It takes some getting used to but it works


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> That's what has worked for me. It took me a few try's before I finally got my head around it but I'm fully into it now. I was 265lbs at one stage last year but am now down to around the 235 mark. I started with relatively low weights for reps with minimal rest between sets and was blowing out my ass for a while lol. Over time, though, my weights used have increased massively at no loss of reps, and a high training pace comes naturally now.
> 
> It takes some getting used to but it works


thats good to know mate, and reassuring, I feel confident i can lose weight and keep improving dead and squat its bench i will struggle with as always i think

as i say though main goal is to get in some sort of decent shape


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In subbed, look forward to seeing your progress, when your head is on you move forward at a startling pace!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Good goals mate deffo achievable for you

Nice squats, diet on point too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads

today sesh

deadlift

60xloads

100x5

140x5

180x5

220x1

260x5

chins 3 sets of 12 reps

t bar rows x 3


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers lads
> 
> today sesh
> 
> ...


I felt chuffed with my rack pulls today! And then I go read this! You sadden me *runs away in tears*


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice top set, strong

Good chins too, need to make sure I put em in every week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads, still miles off my best but good base to work from i guess

some cardio and clean big feeds tmoz then squats


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today sesh

17 inch deads

60xloads

100kxloads

140kx5

180kxx1

220kx1

260kx1

belt on

300kx1

340kgx1....pb...no straps fairly easy more there

chins bw 12x3

t bar rows up tp 6 platesx12 easy

diet goin well, feeling strong, still loads fat to lose bw at 108kg


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Kin huge pull mate, strapless to

Keep it up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Kin huge pull mate, strapless to
> 
> Keep it up


Cheers mate , would be happy if was from floor ha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So you are 1.6 kg lighter yet 70kg stronger! :'(

Beast work on the deads! I'm doing them tomorrow, gives me something to aim for


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> So you are 1.6 kg lighter yet 70kg stronger! :'(
> 
> Beast work on the deads! I'm doing them tomorrow, gives me something to aim for


thanks mate, will get more interesting in few weeks, will get some vids up when do some worthy lifts


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you reckon you have a 400kg pull in you this year? I know first aim is to get lean but once that is taken care of...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Do you reckon you have a 400kg pull in you this year? I know first aim is to get lean but once that is taken care of...


not in my lifetime buddy. Assuming you mean from blocks or floor i havent the talent to be that elite

330 will make me very happy


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> not in my lifetime buddy. Assuming you mean from blocks or floor i havent the talent to be that elite
> 
> 330 will make me very happy


But you could have the skill!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep forgetting to update

highlight of last week was 170 bench equal pn but at 105kg bodyweight

starting smolov tmoz. Will update more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Must have slipped under the radar !!


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Big bench buddy

Smolov gainz


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Did some events for a laugh last night

axle dead up to 300kg

log up to a 120kg

car walk x 20 mtr x 2

Good fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Did some events for a laugh last night
> 
> axle dead up to 300kg
> 
> ...


Strong bàstard!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Strong bàstard!!


Cheers pal

im suprising myself being nearly three stone lightet since last doing strongman training


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice one bro

Been itching to do events for time now

Perhaps there is a chance of you too compete in u90

Give you a balance between lifting and your health.

I reckon if you dieted to u90 in a year while maintaining strength or even increasing, which I have done, you could be one of the top 90s in your first year

Something to think about lolololol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Also, you have the muscle mass to be enormous @ u90

Lolololol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tuesday

strict press up to 90 kg x 8

Wensday

17 inch deads

300kgx 1,,,,, 220kg x 15


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows things buddy ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> hows things buddy ?


all good my friend, hope all is well your end buddy 

always forgetting to update this but training is going well, still need to tighten up diet and sort out a proper cycle as im just kind of in no mans land at mo but strength is good so only way is up

off to do some deadlifting shortly and really fancy some high volume brutal coan style workout but got squat in the morning so will see what happens


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> all good my friend, hope all is well your end buddy
> 
> always forgetting to update this but training is going well, still need to tighten up diet and sort out a proper cycle as im just kind of in no mans land at mo but strength is good so only way is up
> 
> off to do some deadlifting shortly and really fancy some high volume brutal coan style workout but got squat in the morning so will see what happens


Get that diet sorted mate. Doing that will give you the results to push on physique wise:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Get that diet sorted mate. Doing that will give you the results to push on physique wise:thumbup1:


i know buddy, no excuses just laziness on my part

its not so much that im eating to much crap its a case of not eating enough decent food


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i know buddy, no excuses just laziness on my part
> 
> its not so much that im eating to much crap its a case of not eating enough decent food


It's not easy but, if you do get it sorted, the results from sticking with it for a month will encourage you to keep with it. We're lucky insofar as we don't have to starve ourselves to lose a bit of fat


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Rick89 said:


> Tuesday
> 
> strict press up to 90 kg x 8
> 
> ...


That is some strength mate!! how long have you been training?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

meateon said:


> That is some strength mate!! how long have you been training?


cheers buddy, not my strongest still

on and off for ages pal but with periods of slacking including all of last year lol

strength should go back up now as im focused and gettin my cycle started tonight


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy, not my strongest still
> 
> on and off for ages pal but with periods of slacking including all of last year lol
> 
> strength should go back up now as im focused and gettin my cycle started tonight


no probs, That is some serious strength though is deadlifts your strongest lift? I am just planning out my cycle too, You should post up your cycle mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

meateon said:


> no probs, That is some serious strength though is deadlifts your strongest lift? I am just planning out my cycle too, You should post up your cycle mate


i would say deads and squats are easier to progress for me than pressing which is alot harder for me

my cycle will be 700mg test prop and 300-400mg mast prop mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session was as follows

17 inch deads

60xloads

100xloads

140x1

180x1

220x1

belt on

260x5

260x5

felt a little off today but hit numbers needed so all good

chins 3 sets x 10

bor 140x8

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no training today in the end, hoped to squat but back is ruined from yesterday

diet been on point again, really need to stick at this as its where i let myself down

today food

5 whole eggs, 30g cheese, onions mushrooms all made into omelette

chicken, broccolli and almonds

chicken, broccolli and almonds

some muesli

sirloin steak and veg


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Spot on that mate

And that omelette sounds immense

Ain't had one in time, might go make one now ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Spot on that mate
> 
> And that omelette sounds immense
> 
> Ain't had one in time, might go make one now ??


its was good mate, im just trying to keep carbs moderate so relying on protein and fat meals

i need to get stronger though ive neglected squats massively


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Spot on that mate
> 
> And that omelette sounds immense
> 
> Ain't had one in time, might go make one now ??


hows training going your end buddy

any news on the events for the welsh 105??

still can not believe its not even being held in wales, the sport is a joke, real let down for a national title


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have a pizza


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Rick89 said:


> hows training going your end buddy
> 
> any news on the events for the welsh 105??
> 
> still can not believe its not even being held in wales, the sport is a joke, real let down for a national title


Training ok, don't know mmate, tbh I'm not really ****d, started muay thai, gonna get into that, sick of it all tbh, and sick of looking like s##t, will still train for strength but pressure will be off so may enjoy it again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr Beefy said:


> Training ok, don't know mmate, tbh I'm not really ****d, started muay thai, gonna get into that, sick of it all tbh, and sick of looking like s##t, will still train for strength but pressure will be off so may enjoy it again


your always changing ya mind like me pal haha

got to do what you enjoy, that why i wont compete again lost the fire

where you doing muay thai pal?? you done any before?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

update, diet been good, although started prop last week so the pounds have piled on but obviously water so may have to tighten up diet more so

last night was

seated strict press

barxloads

40kxloads

60kx6

80kx6

100kx7..probably pb delts were on fire after this

dbell pressx3

lat raisesx3

rear delt pec deck x 3


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crazy numbers mate. Keep up the good work. Need to figure out what I'm going wrong :sad:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

CL0NE7 said:


> Crazy numbers mate. Keep up the good work. Need to figure out what I'm going wrong :sad:


cheers buddy 

tonight session highlights

deadlift 300kgx1....not the smoothest but not bad considering havent pulled anything heavy for year or so, got video but too lazy to upload lol

chins 3 sets of 12

bor x 3

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update, back feels really good today, bw sitting at 109kg, was planning on squatting today but for some reason one of my knees is agony so will do some bench and triceps, diet been great, really feeling the prop kick in now so will crack on and get some graft done

really think some big pb's will be on the cards by the end of the cycle


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Seeing your lift numbers, i am getting a feel like that i am not even qualified to comment on this post..lol. in btw, Impressive lifts


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Seeing your lift numbers, i am getting a feel like that i am not even qualified to comment on this post..lol. in btw, Impressive lifts


cheers fella, support is cool

not at my strongest yet......big lifts to come though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session was crap, head wasnt in it, had some very stressful news about half an hour before set off for gym, couldnt get my head into it , wont even note numbers

tomorrow is another day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thursday session

squats , no belt no wraps

barxloads

60kxloads

100kx5

120kx5

140kx3

180kx2x2

200kx1

went to do some strict press but shoulder playing up for some reason so left it

barbell curls 60kx6

preacher machine x3

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

friday night

squats again, all beltless and wrapless ATG

barxloads

60kxloads

100kx5

140kx1

180kx2x2

200kx1

same sesh as yesterday, i figured i will squat every training session for the foreseeable as i have neglected them so much

will be back in the morning for more squats


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

300kg x 1 with a year out is awesome mate

On your squatting are you going to just go as heavy as you feel on that day or have you got a plan in mind ?


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> tonight session was crap, head wasnt in it, had some very stressful news about half an hour before set off for gym, couldnt get my head into it , wont even note numbers
> 
> tomorrow is another day


Hope all's ok pal.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> 300kg x 1 with a year out is awesome mate
> 
> On your squatting are you going to just go as heavy as you feel on that day or have you got a plan in mind ?


cheers mate its going well, especially considering the weight loss

regarding squats, i have no idea, going by feel mainly lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

CL0NE7 said:


> Hope all's ok pal.


all sorted now buddy thankfully

thanks for the concern


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just worked out how to sub, took me a while. Anyway I'm in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> was supposed to train today.......didnt happen
> 
> found out a very close person to me had died
> 
> ...


Hope you're OK matey


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> was supposed to train today.......didnt happen
> 
> found out a very close person to me had died
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that pal. Focus on the session tomorrow now if you can.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear mate, keep your head up big man.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> im ok in general buddy
> 
> just a bit angry and fustrated at the world, this person helped me when i was at my lowest point in my whole life, a real fckin man and his daughter had only just turend 3 for fck sake
> 
> just really mad at the world


Sh1t3 man. The world isn't right. Keep strong, you'll get there pal.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yo, @Rick89 everything ok mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Rick89, hope you are well and have recovered from bad news. Get back in gym mate!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @Rick89, hope you are well and have recovered from bad news. Get back in gym mate!!!


im good thanks big man

just keep forgetting to update this but training is going well

tonight is deads, just getting a feed on fancy 250 for as many reps as possible, my best was 10 but long time ago, see how it goes

hope smolov is going well will pop in and have a look now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight sesh, not the best twinged my back earlier so hurt a bit

deadlift

250kx5..felt pain so stopped, wanted 8 so bit gutted

chinsx3

hammer grip chins x3

t bar rows x 3

done


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> tonight sesh, not the best twinged my back earlier so hurt a bit
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


: Hope your back is better soon..

Good to see you back.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> : Hope your back is better soon..
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Back is fine today. Strangely lol

hope you are well and training goin well hun x

tnite sesh was....

squats 220kgx5

ghr x 5

feeling strong!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good to see this buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> good to see this buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers bigun

just need to stay off the ale and make some gains lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Cheers bigun
> 
> just need to stay off the ale and make some gains lol


geoff capes andy bolton both big drinkers both fcuking strong :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Back is fine today. Strangely lol
> 
> hope you are well and training goin well hun x
> 
> ...


Excellent news, you do right to stop when a niggle appears. Happy to hear your back is good for doing so.

My training is a bit more laid back atm, need to get my game on tho.

 x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome sesh tnite, felt like superman

bench 140kgx 10...pb. no spotter had 12 i think

incline 135x 6

Behind neck press 90x6

Dips till i konked out

loving lifting at mo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tonight was

barbell rows up to 160x6

Hammer pulldowns

Reverse ezy bar curls x3

Done. Feeling big and powerfull.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was as follows

squats ATG no belt no wraps

200x3

160x5x3sets

paused speed squats

100kx2x5 sets

40 min power walk on beach

poor session tonight, was not "feeling" it and it showed


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

On a roll with training mate some very strong lifting indeed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> On a roll with training mate some very strong lifting indeed


cheers buddy, im trying and things are heading in the right direction more or less


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy, im trying and things are heading in the right direction more or less


lol your poor squat session is better than my best mate have you got any comps lined up ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol your poor squat session is better than my best mate have you got any comps lined up ?


nothing planned as such, maybe wales strongest man under 105 if i can get bit stronger and the events look good

marc cherry is running it this year and still has not confirmed events or anything which is a bit sh1t as its only 12 weeks away or so


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> nothing planned as such, maybe wales strongest man under 105 if i can get bit stronger and the events look good
> 
> marc cherry is running it this year and still has not confirmed events or anything which is a bit sh1t as its only 12 weeks away or so


leaving it a bit late then really but they wont be to far away especially with the time frame thats left and if you can remain injury free you will be more than ready with 12 weeks to go


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> leaving it a bit late then really but they wont be to far away especially with the time frame thats left and if you can remain injury free you will be more than ready with 12 weeks to go


ye its me staying motivated to get stronger lol

i get bored/loose motivation for strength training so easy these days which is crap


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> ye its me staying motivated to get stronger lol
> 
> i get bored/loose motivation for strength training so easy these days which is crap


lol get yourself down for another comp that will keep you going mate but i know what you mean strength training can be up and down


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thought i should get this going again as training/diet is going very well and im logging it in notebook anyway so

wed sesh

deads up to 240x5

chinsx4

borx4

preacher machine x3

sitting at 16.9 stone first thing in the morning at the moment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> thought i should get this going again as training/diet is going very well and im logging it in notebook anyway so
> 
> wed sesh
> 
> ...


Looking great buddy! Massive changes.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers buddy getting there slowly, another 20 pounds off in ten weeks is the goal

today sesh was sh1t couldnt get my head into for some reason

hammer incline press

decline bench

lat raises

close grip bench

was fcked off so went and smashed 50 mins cardio on the beach


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> thought i should get this going again as training/diet is going very well and im logging it in notebook anyway so
> 
> wed sesh
> 
> ...


Looking good rick , nailing that conditioning pal , keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

update

last night was

behind the neck press

hammer shoulder press

lat raises

barbell curls

preachers

skull crushers

v bar pushdowns

rope pushdowns

today was

17 inch deadlift up to 260kgx5

hammer grip chins

t bar rows

rear delt pec dec

diet been solid no changes, strengths going back up and bw is lowest its been since i was about 18 i would imagine so happy so far

ALOT of work to do still


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuking hell mate you've changed a lot! Looking powerful man. The 260 for 5 deadlift confirms that lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking hell mate you've changed a lot! Looking powerful man. The 260 for 5 deadlift confirms that lol


cheers buddy, long way to go yet but going in the right direction 

cheers guys, motivation is through the roof and all the support means alot I can assure you!Long way to go yet though!

todays session was a crap one, once again me being the silly sod I am thought would try squat, knee is even worse than ever now and even walking is unpleasent, worked up to 180kg squat and on the fifth rep the pain was unreal, racked it and did some hammies and calves, then proceeded on to 50 mins LISS walk on the beach, again very fustrating it seems as though squats and quad work is totally off for a long time as it doesnt seem to be healing, very annoying

diet today

1-salmon, asparagus , black coffee

2-chicken, brocolli, almond butter

3-chicken brocolli almond butter

4- chicken, basmati rice

train/cardio

5- prawns, sea bass, rice noodles and veg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick update today

weighed in at 16.8 stone/232 pounds/106kg this AM after toilet and before food, so only a pound down this week so will have to play that one by ear in regards to food etc, probably just stay the same for another week and if nothing changes up LISS cardio or maybe add in some HIIT 2-3 times a week, will have a think. 13 pound down since started "proper diet and tracking food" very end of march.

works has been very heavy and demanding all week which i have felt knock my energy in the gym a touch, but will make sure this does not effect me

will update food and gym later today , not sure wether training arms or pull will see


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great session tonight

pull

chinsx5

hammer close grip chinsx3

BORx3

hammer rowsx3

hammer pulldownx3

seated cable rowx3

bb curlx3

one arm preacher x3

50 mins LISS cardio on the beach

diet has been

1-salmon and asparagus

2-salmon

3-chicken, brocolli almond butter

4-chicken, spuds peas

5-train

6-chicken and wholemeal wrap


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I want your back!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> I want your back!


heavy as fck manual labour job since age of 14, add some deadlifts in and bucketloads of food and cant go wrong 

todays update

push

incline pressx3

hammer pressx3

hammer shoulder pressx3

lat raisesxloads

skull crushersx3

rope pushdownsx3

diet been on point , did fasted 30 mins liss cardio and then a 2 hour steep mountain hike with the kids earlier today so plenty done

having a major fat day, got to keep to the plan and get in shape asap


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

weighed in at 16.7 stne this AM so another pound down, very happy 

no training today

diet

1-salmon, asparagus

2-salmon, asparagus

3-salmon and brocolli

4-chicken, spuds veg

50 mins LISS CARDIO

5- angus steak, rice, mushrooms


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great session today, woke up starving and full of energy, had few issues with job at work so eneded up taking the day off so was nice to train early with plenty energy

went in to test the waters with the bad knee, didnt go too bad actually

leg ext x2 x loads to warmup

squats

barxloads

60kxloads

80kx6

100kx6

120kx6

140kx6

180kx6.......had plenty more but didnt want to push my luck so stopped here, slow build up now i think

hack squats x fail attempt, way too much pain even with no weight

leg pressx3x30 reps or so, super light just to get blood into area, no risk taking

hammie curlsx3 to failure around 20 reps each

stiff legged deads, 60kx10 focusing on slow stretch then fast accelerating

standing calfs

seated calf raises


----------

